# Test cyp powder appearance



## Lckpog (Apr 21, 2022)

So I just got my raws in and I'm about to brew but I wanna make sure I'm using test cyp and not something else. 

The primo e and Nandralone D are sticky but the bag labeled TC isn't sticky at all.... I also ordered cialis and nolva, which both generic names start with a T so I'm a little worried about using the wrong bag. They're labeled TC,TM, and TD. The TM and TD are both a tiny little bit sticky but not much, it's just the TC isn't sticky at all so I wanna make sure....

Thanks for any help


----------



## bbuck (Apr 21, 2022)

As long as the powder stays away from the melting point it should remain in powder form. I have tesy cyp powder that is a few years old and still in it's powder form.


----------



## sualetca (Oct 26, 2022)

on the thought of his buddy zhuge qing, zhang chulan and feng baobao came to resolve the case with the help of "anywhere" business enterprise. how does zhang chulan display his competencies to assist the king trap the black hand backstage? what wonderful overall performance will zhuge qing, wang ye and others have? who're the people who covet the "8 wonders"? "under one guy-becoming a member of the world" may be introducedsoon!
voip phone system service provider


----------

